# Need ideas for monster sounds???



## erlowy (Aug 15, 2010)

I have built a monster in the box and i am looking for the perfect monster sound effect to go with it. if anybody has an ideas or audio and can help please let me know.

Thanks 
Eric


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Hello & welcome, check your PM's I left ya a few MIB's sounds.......hope they help.
DL


----------



## mokthemagicman (Aug 21, 2010)

erlowy said:


> I have built a monster in the box and i am looking for the perfect monster sound effect to go with it. if anybody has an ideas or audio and can help please let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> Eric


I use a program called Adobe Audition that is a cool and easy to use sound editor. You can even record directly into the program with a mic. I used a rockband mic from my 360 game system and plugged it right into my pc (and it can see it!) then record your own voice and make your own killer monster sounds by adding echo, deep pitch (or high) and many other killer effects. Check out the movie below. I created all of the voices with the program and it came out pretty cool.


----------

